# Maiden run new OK Joe Highland



## ahakohda (Jul 27, 2019)

Finally had a chance to play with my new toy. 
 After seasoning and sealing it up it was time to cook some duck. 
 I nailed the process down I think. It eats one hickory log every 30 min keeping temp between 225 and 255.


----------



## hawgrider (Jul 29, 2019)

Looks great but low and slow chicken will have shoe leather for skin.

Next time you do chicken try around 350 + degrees for crispy skin.

And leave some gap or get rid of that foil so the smoke rolls thru there better.


----------



## ahakohda (Jul 29, 2019)

These are Ducks. Turned out mighty perfect.

 As of foil. I lined bottom of the barrel for easy cleaning and it doesn’t affect smoke flow. I also wrapped two charcoal box grates into foil as an improvise heat deflector. Also worked perfectly fine. 

 I am actually surprised as to how smoothly this smoker operates. After reading all the stories I expected hard learning curve. Which never happened.  
 I also been watching few videos on fire management using wood logs and I think this might contributed to my easy day with new smoker.


----------



## uncle eddie (Jul 29, 2019)

Looks great! 
Like!

Was your fire charcoal plus the hickory log? 

I have to smoke 20 pork steaks this weekend on the same type of smoker - that I have never used before.  Not worried as long as my fire is good.


----------



## hawgrider (Jul 29, 2019)

ahakohda said:


> These are Ducks. Turned out mighty perfect.
> 
> As of foil. I lined bottom of the barrel for easy cleaning and it doesn’t affect smoke flow. I also wrapped two charcoal box grates into foil as an improvise heat deflector. Also worked perfectly fine.
> 
> ...


Missed the duck description. I use the same grill/smoker a wood fire is easier to maintain in those than charcoal.

So how was the skin on the ducks then?


----------



## ahakohda (Jul 29, 2019)

uncle eddie said:


> Looks great!
> Like!
> 
> Was your fire charcoal plus the hickory log?
> ...



I started with 3/4 chimney of lump charcoal. As soon as they were ready dumped them into firebox. And one log on top. Let it catch fire and burn a bit. Close the firebox and open air intake fully. Start monitoring temperature and as soon as it hits 235-240 close intake 50%. It may climb to 250-255. So adjust intake accordingly. 

I use charcoal box and kept all the coals and logs on the side closer to air intake.


----------



## ahakohda (Jul 29, 2019)

hawgrider said:


> Missed the duck description. I use the same grill/smoker a wood fire is easier to maintain in those than charcoal.
> 
> So how was the skin on the ducks then?



As my wife said skin is one of the best parts. 
 Last 30 minutes I flipped them skin down.


----------



## xray (Jul 29, 2019)

Your duck looks delicious!! Nice job on the first run with the new toy! 

I bought an OKJ Highland as a second smoker. That’s good that you had an easy time with it. My experience has been finicky although it put out some good Q!


----------



## ahakohda (Jul 29, 2019)

These two videos helped me a lot


----------



## uncle eddie (Jul 29, 2019)

Thanks 

 ahakohda


----------



## JazzyJay (Sep 10, 2019)

ahakohda said:


> These two videos helped me a lot



I just trial ran the same smoker..  I didn't watch the fire management video until after i burned up a whole bag of briquettes (what I had laying around).  I can hardly wait to burn it as you did, sticks in a stick burner.  Bet the duck was fly.


----------

